# Pic needed please 1950 Schwinn Stock Whizzer wheel .120



## BWbiker (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi,my project requires re-lacing the wheels. I want to be certain of the .120 spoke nipple style. I've seen two different types in that year but not in detail if you could post or e-mail a close up please. Thank you! Brad fatire53@yahoo.com


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 26, 2015)

Pull that shiny new i phone out of your pocket as you stand next to your crusty Whizzer and fire a pic off to me


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2015)

Here ya go


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 26, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Here ya go



 Thank you Mark!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2015)

No prob..man


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 30, 2015)

BWbiker said:


> Pull that shiny new i phone out of your pocket as you stand next to your crusty Whizzer and fire a pic off to me



 Ok I screwed up, I ran the serial# and the bike is a late '51. Marks pics show '40's rims which may use the same spoke nipples or not. What I am trying to figure out is if they still used the same style shouldered two flat nipples on stock S4 whizzers in mid to late '51. Trying to put it back as close to stock as I can. Thanks for any more pictures you post from that period. Brad


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2015)

the only 2 I've seen are 2 different nipples that fit the large opening... one taking actual .125(.120) spokes the other large shank but taper down to accept .105 spokes. Note: there are .100 and .090 import spokes out there.


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Bri, see the pic Mark posted, I am trying verify if that same .125 dia. Nipple with the shoulder above the flats was used as late as mid to late '51. Got an unmolested '51 with .120 g spokes? Thanks


----------

